# tekee asiasta jännittävän kertoa



## Gavril

Moi,

Miksi on alla käytetty n-päätteistä muotoa "jännittävä*n*"?



> –Se tapahtui vahingossa. Se ei ollut sellaista, mitä odotimme, mikä tekee asiasta *jännittävän* kertoa, Tarun kommentoi yliopiston verkkosivuilla



Tällaisessa yhteydessä olen tottunut näkemään _ksi_-muodon (_tekee asiasta jännittäväksi_).

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Voidaan sanoa:
_- tekee asia*sta* jännittävä*n*_
tai:
_- tekee asia*n* jännittävä*ksi*_
mutta ei:
- _tekee asiasta jännittäväksi_


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos. Taisin siis erehtyä kun sanoin, että "tehdä + -sta + -ksi" on minulle tutumpi rakenne; lienen ajatellut rakennetta "tehdä + -n + -ksi".


----------



## Hakro

Älä välitä, Gavril, näitä sattuu syntyperäisille suomalaisillekin.


----------

